# TTOC TRACKDAY 23RD FEB 2008 - UPDATED 22.02 - LAST CHANCE!!!



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

As some of you may have seen in the latest issue of AbsoluTTe, we are going to hold a trackday at Castle Combe on 23rd February 2008.

It will be an open pit all day from 9 am till 5pm light dependant.

TTOC Members Â£95 
Non-members Â£120 
Newbie session Â£30

(non-member TT's and TTOC member cars only)

Anyone that joins the club on the day will get the difference in price refunded.

Helmets can be hired on the day with a Â£5 non refundable deposit.

Search the forum for the past Castle Combe trackdays we have held in the last few years and read the comments from the people that attended.

We are going to offer a newbie sessions just before the lunch break, so if you haven't experienced the track before then this is the perfect opportunity.

*Cost and Booking*

TTOC Member Booking & Non Member Booking
Newbie Booking

*Attending*

Multiprocess (Full day)
Brian Edwards (Full day)
Elliot Yarrow (Full day)
Scott Dronsfield (Full day)
Andy Chapman (Full day)
Robert Morphett (Full day)
Ian Pleeth (Full day)
Karoly Juhasz (Full day)
Kevin Totts (Full day)

Chris Wilson (Newbie)
Neil Anderson (Newbie)
Colin Yates (Newbie)
Ian Holloway-Smith (Newbie)
Chris Baker (Newbie)
Ross McQuarrie (Newbie)
Michael Schunke (Newbie)
James Glover (Newbie)
Scott Poole (Newbie)

Everyone needs to bring both parts of their driving license and must attend the appropriate briefing and their car must pass the noise test (which is 98db) to be permitted to go on track.

*Full Trackday*

Sign on: 08:00 till 08:30
Briefing: 08:30
Track Start Time: 09:00 till 11:30 and 13:00 till 17:00 (light dependant)

*Newbie Trackday*
Sign on & briefing: 11:00
Track Start Time: 11:30
End of Session: 12:00

Lunch for all will be 12:00 till 13:00

Anyone wanting to *upgrade* to include the afternoon session can do so at an extra cost of Â£40.00 which can be paid on the day.

Anyone wanting to turn up and just do an afternoon session can do so at a cost of Â£50.

Wak's Site has some good information regarding Combe with photos of the previous trackdays


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy New Year

I won't want to race, but I'd love to come and watch. Is the price still the same?

Sally


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> I won't want to race, but I'd love to come and watch. Is the price still the same?
> 
> Sally


Hi Sally

It is not a race, it is a chance for new and old trackdayers to experience their cars in a controlled and safe environment. :wink:

I have to say that the TTOC run trackday is extremely fun and safe, safety is our top priorty.

Entry to the event is free to watch.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Please put me down - cannot wait


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

PissTT said:


> Please put me down - cannot wait


Added!


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm interested in a newbie session, any details please?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I have updated the thread with the booking links to the TTOC shop.

Please confirm your booking ASAP.

I have also added the newbie session which will be held for 30 mins before the lunch break, so if you are interested please book now.

If after your newbie session you are interested in going out after lunch we can arrange something on the day at an extra cost.


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

Count Me in for this too :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

scoTTy32 said:


> Count Me in for this too :wink:


Cool!


----------



## col6821 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there,

Is there any professional instruction available on the day for the newbie session?

Ta

Col


----------



## scoTTy32 (Oct 9, 2007)

col6821 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is there any professional instruction available on the day for the newbie session?
> 
> ...


Each time I've done Castle Combe there has been free tuition by David Da Suza(?) - Great bloke who takes the pi*s mercilessly out of TT's! Very useful. Don't let him do too many laps in your car though as he can wear the tyres a lot quicker than you can.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

If enough people require professional instruction, then we can look into it.


----------



## col6821 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheers for that. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We may just come along and watch on this occasion, only had the car since November and it would be good to get the roof down before I park it backwards in the gravel!! :roll:

Col


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I'd had my car for 2 whole months before doing the newbie session during EvenTT07 at Donnington. Enjoyed it enormously. All TTs in that session so all cars of similar performance, no 'professional' drivers and all wanting to keep their cars the right shape! No Â£300 track bangers either.

Afterwards I could only look on, wishing I had booked more sessions.

If you are keen on the track experience then you won't get a better chance than this one.

Oh, there's no gravel traps at Castle Combe, just grass run off areas.


----------



## col6821 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmmm,

Got me thinking about it now..... [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

Count me in for the newbie session! Do I still have to be there for 8am though or will there be another briefing before the newbie session at lunch?

Can I pay on the day or do you have to pay in advance?


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll be in attendence 

James


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

Multiprocess:

PM sent!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Got it!

Will reply tonight!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> I be up for it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


OMG - can I change my mind  :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> I be up for it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Sam, are you forgetting that you've got to run the car in,get it mapped oh and the small matter of you being a new dad :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can anyone who has expressed an interest, please confirm their place by paying for their slot in the TTOC shop.

The links are on the first page.

We are also hoping to announce something special by the end of the week, but are still working on the details.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Entrance to the track is free to watch!! :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> We are also hoping to announce something special by the end of the week, but are still working on the details.


A new car maybe special for you Lee but............................. :?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

:lol: that wasn't the surprise we are still working on that! :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What car did you have in mind?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Lee,

I hope to be able to make this one... will be a few days before I can confirm through the shop.... I'll bring my own helmet(s) and can passengers ride for free as per usual?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> Lee,
> 
> I hope to be able to make this one... will be a few days before I can confirm through the shop.... I'll bring my own helmet(s) and can passengers ride for free as per usual?


Wouldn't be the same without you!!

Hope to see you there and thanks for the offer of passenger rides!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> Golf mk 2


Is it standard or modded?


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I am really interested but can only confirm closer to the date. 
I also do not mind giving a few passenger rides.... I have my own helmet.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Would be good to see you again Waz, hopefully you can make it, what do you think the chances are?


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Lee,

I have marked it in my diary. Chances are 60% for and 40% against.
Will try and reschedule to fit this in. 
It would be great to meet you again. The last time was a blast...

Is the track photographer going to be there? I think it was Paul Gainsboro from Colerne?

Just out of curiosity will there also be half day sessions available?

Regards,
Waseq


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Lee,
> ...


Lee, wasnt quite what i meant... I will probably have a passenger on the day - question was asking if they ride for free... I seem to recall at one time CC was asking Â£10 for the passenger and other times they were free...


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Anyone up for an pub meal after the TrackDay over in Bath: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 25#1134625


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> Anyone up for an pub meal after the TrackDay over in Bath: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 25#1134625


Are you buying??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

WAZ-TT said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone up for an pub meal after the TrackDay over in Bath: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 25#1134625
> ...


I wasn't planning on it no :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Chip_iTT said:
> ...


I think that is at the ADI and not TTOC trackday, but anyway passengers go free as well as spectators!

So who else is up for this??


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Whens the last booking time?

I should be able to make it, but never been on track, so, newbie session for me.

Do I still have to be there at 8am for the breifing?

Just I'll be travelling from scotland on the friday.

Cheers

Ross


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Ross

There isn't a last booking time as such, but obviously we need to know for numbers as soon as!

We will arrange a newbie session briefing just before the session starts, so no need to be their for 8am unless you are going for the full day track sessions.

Anyone else?


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent!

Going to book now.

My pal might come along with his MG TF, he wont be taking part mind, but we can point and laugh at him anyway!

Oo... one more question, will track day insurance be available at the time?

Thanks


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi

Glad to hear your coming!!

Track day insurance is not part of the deal through the TTOC.

Track insurance is not compulsory, but can be purchased separately through either your current insurance company or a specialist trackday insurer for a one off fee.


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi, I would like to try out a Car Trackday sometime but can to tell me where I could see the rules.
Like Car Check?
Belts, must they be full harness, 4 straps?
Helmets?
Roll Cage?
Age's
Can to take a passenger?
Thanks


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

morph TTS said:


> Hi, I would like to try out a Car Trackday sometime but can to tell me where I could see the rules.
> Like Car Check?
> Belts, must they be full harness, 4 straps?
> Helmets?
> ...


Not seen any rules, but from the last track day I did at ADI at Castle Combe:

Only check of car was a noise test. Castle Combe is strict on this but a standard car should pass with no trouble.
Belts - normal lap & diagonal is fine
Helmet - required but no scruntineer check on them. Can be hired at CC against a Â£5 deposit
Roll cage - not required
Ages - driver 17 to OAP. Not sure if any requirement for full license. Passenger - Must wear a helmet and be signed on. I'm fairly sure that there is a minimum age for passengers - 16, I think.

One other requirement is that you MUST attend a driver briefing. Info on flags, track etiquette, entering and leaving pits etc etc. After the briefing you get a wrist tag - no entry to track without it. You must also sign on.


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks VicTT
99% ok, But the OAP bit, I am 66 will that make it a NO NO for me?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

morph TTS said:


> Thanks VicTT
> 99% ok, But the OAP bit, I am 66 will that make it a NO NO for me?


The OAP wasn't a dig or anything and not meant seriously. 66 is certainly not a NO NO.

Hope that's the last 1% and you say YES YES.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

After my Newbie Session at Donnington last year I'm very keen to have another go.

I like the idea of doing the Newbie session and then being able to up grade if I get a feel for it.....how many sessions would this include?

Also how does Castle Combe compare to Donnington from a safety point of view? Looking at various videos and pictures it doesn't seem to have as big run off areas.....not that I'm planning to go in them, but it's nice to know they are there :wink:

What's the deal with helmet hire.....last time I had to take what was left and it was a tad on the small side?  I seem to remember people suggesting buying a cheap one off ebay last time.....would these be suitable for karting if they were full face?

Last question....honest!! Is there a max number of people allowed? I'm thinking of booking at the start of that week so I can see what the weather is going to be like? Call me a chicken, but I don't fancy it if it's gonna rain


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

VicTT said:


> morph TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks VicTT
> ...


Thanks a lot VicTT, 
Very helpfull its a bit differant motor cycle track days.
Yes it could well be a YES YES
Morph


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> After my Newbie Session at Donnington last year I'm very keen to have another go. .....
> 
> Also how does Castle Combe compare to Donnington from a safety point of view? Looking at various videos and pictures it doesn't seem to have as big run off areas.....not that I'm planning to go in them, but it's nice to know they are there :wink:


Combe is well worth doing; no it's not as 'safe' as Donington; Avon Rise/Quarry at the end of the main straight is very difficult and demands respect, and you are right about lack of anywhere to go if you get in wrong in general but don't let that put you off, just drive within your limits.

Have a look at people not driving within their limits at Quarry:-






If the incident at 2'.30" doesn't put you off nothing will    

If safety is your priority go on an airfield day .... but IMO they are REALLY boring.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

HighTT said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > After my Newbie Session at Donnington last year I'm very keen to have another go. .....
> ...


"Demands Respect"!!!! Looks like alot of people didn't have respect for that corner and it has certainly made me aware of the dangers, not sure if it's put me off......unless it rains, then I think I'll bail out! Call me soft, but my car is only a year old and on the never never so I can't really afford to crash it!

Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

You just have to make sure that you are NOT braking as you go over the rise :!: :!:

If you have skill and balls and your car isn't too fast down the straight you can leave all your braking until after the rise ..... but I wouldn't advise it; an amount of braking before the slight left turn onto the rise
and the rest of your braking when straightened up after the brow will ensure your safety around Quarry.

It's well worth getting instruction on the day  .


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

This link goes back a bit but its certainly worth a read. Some useful information in it:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... stle+combe

This one has info on the noise test limit and I imagine that the sign on, drivers briefing then noise test process will be much the same:

http://www.bookatrack.com/-pV?11


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

Hiya,

Just wondering if any kind soul would be bringing Vag Com along to the track day?

I need to align my headlights and only have the shareware version...

Ta


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Lee, Up to 80% chance off now coming to the track day...


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

I will be going to spectate :roll: at this my first 'Track Day' ....

... anyone worked out how many of us should be attending ?? 8)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i'll check the agenda for next week, as may pop along to meet a few peeps and spectate too.

are there options for arrivals on the day to join the newbie run at a later point in the morning/day?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Just holding out until midweek to see what the weather is going to be like before I make my booking!

Are there any helmets left for hire for the Newbie / Newbie upgrade sessions?

If not can anyone advise on a cheap helmet that might be suitable for both trackdays and karting?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Unless something drastic happens between now and Saturday, you should get to see my ugly mug. 

I'll probably be turning up a li'l later in the morning though, as I'll be off track, and taking loads of TT pics to piss 'em off in work (they get sick to death on me and the TT....lol).

PS. what's gonna be for dinner ?? :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

p1tse said:


> are there options for arrivals on the day to join the newbie run at a later point in the morning/day?


There might be a possibility, but only if we can get a second briefing session organised for newbies. Not sure if it will be possible.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> Just holding out until midweek to see what the weather is going to be like before I make my booking!
> 
> Are there any helmets left for hire for the Newbie / Newbie upgrade sessions?
> 
> If not can anyone advise on a cheap helmet that might be suitable for both trackdays and karting?


Helmets are available on a first come first served basis on the day. These can't be pre-booked. They are something like Â£5 to Â£10 to rent them for the day.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment we need 20 cars to make this day break-even. We have about 6 booked, not inc newbies.

Unless we get *another *dozen or so in the next few days, we'll have to cancel this trackday    

So 3 days and counting. Wednesday evening and we'll make the call. :?

Come on - don't delay, book today!!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

nutts said:


> At the moment we need 20 cars to make this day break-even. We have about 6 booked, not inc newbies.
> 
> Unless we get *another *dozen or so in the next few days, we'll have to cancel this trackday
> 
> ...


Come on guys - washed mine specially today (in the freezing cold)


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll be really dissappointed if this is cancelled, ive been looking forward to it for ages!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

m8ttx said:


> I'll be really dissappointed if this is cancelled, ive been looking forward to it for ages!


The same here :?


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Of course, such activity idealy needs to be self financing ...

.. but a late cancellation now ... would surely cause lasting impact on future events .. especially noting Newbie interest ! ? :?

Fingers crossed then for necessary 'Member' .... and 'TTOC' support ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] *


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

nutts said:


> p1tse said:
> 
> 
> > are there options for arrivals on the day to join the newbie run at a later point in the morning/day?
> ...


Sounds like the Newbie briefing would be the same time as the main briefing at 8am?

It's gonna be an early start if I decide to book! What sort of time would I actually get on track? Hopefully not too much time to spend talking myself out of it!!!! :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

At the moment the newbie briefing is indeed 8am. Until Lee asks the question we have no idea if the newbie briefing can be later. For no though I would assume it is a combined briefing at 8am.

The newbie session will be just before lunch.

First cars out in the morning for the full trackday will be around 9am.


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

Hang on, I thought the newbie briefing had been changed to be later. People asked that question ages ago has it not been sorted yet?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> At the moment we need 20 cars to make this day break-even. We have about 6 booked, not inc newbies.
> 
> Unless we get *another *dozen or so in the next few days, we'll have to cancel this trackday
> 
> So 3 days and counting. Wednesday evening and we'll make the call. :?


I might do this; I will make my (weather based) decision on Wednesday
(I don't have any tyres suitable for a wet track day).

Maybe there should be posts in the MK1 & MK2 forums for people who may not have looked in the Events forum :idea: :?:

If it's cancelled on Wednesday night, does the TTOC have to pay Combe a cancellation charge anyway?
Although I know that I'm not yet committed, I would be willing to pay a little more (a low numbers open pit lane day at Combe [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ) if it would tip the balance between going ahead with this event or not - would the few others?
And maybe (at this late stage) a very small charge for passengers and spectators; I'm sure people wouldn't mind paying a little rather than have no event to watch or be passengered at all - every little bit might help to swing it


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*.. I agree with the idea of posts 'outside of' the Events section .. especially as it might just catch that critical extra few 'Members' !

Also .. as a spectator only (and commited to going just to meet some guys and get a feel for track days .... as cant use my car this year !!) ... I would be more than happy to pay an entrance fee of some sort.

Is it too late to to use these initiatives ??*


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Oooh  I have paid for track insurance too 

I hope this goes ahead....

-p


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Guys, we really need all the help we can to push this event.

I have had some personally problems so I have been unable to push as much as would of liked.

The newbie briefing will be just before the session and not at 8am, unless you want to be at combe for 8am!!

Please encourage anyone you can on the forum to sign up and make it as good as the other trackdays we have had at combe.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Really wish I could come to this guys...but I'm away in London all weekend.

For anyone that is vaguely thinking about this, it really is a fantastic day out. With the current low numbers you are pretty much guaranteed a nicely spaced out track to get your car onto. I have so far been unfortunate and never managed to get my car around Combe as there's always been something to prevent this happening for me, but I've been to all the TTOC run track days here in the past. You could not wish for a more relaxed, courteous, friendly and enjoyable opportunity to see what your car (and you) can really do.

There is absolutely no pressure to be the fastest or best driver - you can totally drive within the limits that you feel comfortable at - all you have to remember is to be considerate to the other drivers as they will be to you.

As I say, I'm absolutely gutted that I can't make this one as my car is running perfectly at the moment :roll:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree with Chipps007 - we have been considering travelling up just to spectate, and would be totally happy to contribute something towards the cost rather than just spectating for free. Would be such a shame to cancel this!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Me too. I'd be really disappointed if this was to be canceled at this late stage. And I'd join with others in being willing to stump up a little extra to keep the event on track (groan).

If you are wavering on this then you should book now - otherwise you'll have no track day to waver over.

On a separate point though; would it not be better to identify that an event can only run with a minimum level of support right from the outset, rather than this coming as a last minute low ball. Neither the original post nor the paragraph in AbsoluTTe say anything about minimum numbers.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Me too. I'd be really disappointed if this was to be canceled at this late stage. And I'd join with others in being willing to stump up a little extra to keep the event on track (groan).
> 
> If you are wavering on this then you should book now - otherwise you'll have no track day to waver over.
> 
> On a separate point though; would it not be better to identify that an event can only run with a minimum level of support right from the outset, rather than this coming as a last minute low ball. Neither the original post nor the paragraph in AbsoluTTe say anything about minimum numbers.


Agreed would have saved me 150 squid


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Normally, I would have been pushing this event, but as I said due to personal problems I have had and are still having, I have not been keeping as up to date as I normally would.

PissTT, can you not get your money back if the event does not go ahead?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

In the spirit of trying keep things like this alive, I would have loved to attend... BUT - working on Friday & Saturday night so would be really pushed for time with little to no sleep  and have never been on a track before - I know it's all about staying within your limits, but I guess all the guys in that Youtube clip thought they were doing that until it was waaaaayyy too late!

Also, I don't have TD insurance and the newbie session would have been the absolute limit for me anyway - so no bloody help in saving the event either 

I hope it works out though. Fingers crossed


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Janitor said:


> - I know it's all about staying within your limits, but I guess all the guys in that Youtube clip thought they were doing that until it was waaaaayyy too late!
> 
> .... the newbie session would have been the absolute limit for me anyway - so no bloody help in saving the event either


That YouTube clip was compiled over many years,
and the few people I know that have had a moment at Quarry all admitted that they were pushing way too hard :?

Once most newbies have done their first session on track they are hooked
and want to come back for more


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

PissTT said:


> Oooh  I have paid for track insurance too
> 
> I hope this goes ahead....
> 
> -p


What has this cost you?

Do you have the details to hand of the company you used please?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh  I have paid for track insurance too
> ...


If you are a newbie I would NOT recomend insurance!

However, for my first couple of 'adventures' I used:

Competition Car Insurance 0115 941 5215

www.competition-car-insurance.co.uk

Ultimately you are covering for a total write off as the excess was Â£2.k 

Having done quite a few trackdays I have never come close to losing it and hope I am going considerably faster than my first outings. HAving done several TTOC days, they are on the whole, very quiet affairs with loads of space and a good atmosphere (obviously there had to be one exception!)

I would suggest you save the cost of insurance and just take it easy.
Kev


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'M BOOKED FOR THE NEWBIE SESSION!

Weather looks good so what is everyone else waiting for?

I know I had a smile for a week after my Newbie session at Donnington last year and I was shitting it before hand taking my new car on a race track......but what a buzz.

I am a little concerned about how safe Castle Combe is compared to Donnington, but plan to stay well within my limits for the first few laps and resist the red mist!!!

I hope it doesn't get cancelled!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ChrisB72 said:


> I'M BOOKED FOR THE NEWBIE SESSION!
> 
> Weather looks good so what is everyone else waiting for?
> 
> ...


Chris, the answer to your question is "On the day mate"


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

I am a new member to the TTOC and never done a car track day before I had the idea of entering on the line for a full day.
You can count me in if it helps.
I can pay before if it helps, but on the condition that its cancelled I get a 100% refund.


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*... guess we should remember this is the TT Forum we are talking on ! ... the TTOC is another body altogether !!

Lets hope the committee are reading this too !*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If we cancel, everyone gets a full refund 

Remember, we are not a profit making club. We run our club for us


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*... I'm sure everyone is glad of this policy,

.. just want a chance to help cover the costs so you 'can' keep it running ! :? (even for lower track numbers .. with spectating !)*


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I know you do. 

We're all wanting the same thing 

What I propose is that tomorrow evening we post up the current situation on costs and everyone can then take the debate about how we move forward (i.e. everyone pays more, some pay more, spectators pay a small sum to watch, we ask for a contribution for passengers and additional drivers, etc)


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> What I propose is that tomorrow evening we post up the current situation on costs and everyone can then take the debate about how we move forward (i.e. everyone pays more, some pay more, spectators pay a small sum to watch, we ask for a contribution for passengers and additional drivers, etc)


Good idea nutts  The weather is looking OK ( I will confirm as early as I can tomorrow).

It's normal/acceptable for second drivers to pay a sensible amount on an open pit lane lane, so there should be no objections there;
it's not like sessions where your track time is fixed irrespective of the number of drivers.

In the spirit of safety, value and raising more income, I think that instead of having just one 30 minute newbie session, there should be two 20 minute newbie sessions.

30 minutes on track at a time is FAR TOO TIRING for a newbie to be out on track;
they will be thinking "I've got 30 minutes, I've paid for 30 minutes, I must stay out here for 30 minutes";
their concentration will probably go; both drivers and their cars (overheating brakes etc.) would be much better off with 'normal' 20 minute slots.

They would get more total time on track under safer and more enjoyable conditions, for which I hope they wouldn't mind paying a little more for  .


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

chipps007 said:


> *... guess we should remember this is the TT Forum we are talking on ! ... the TTOC is another body altogether !!
> 
> Lets hope the committee are reading this too !*


Thanks chipps
I for one thought it was bother and bob.
I have now emailed the events sec of my intention, like enter on the line!
Well done TT forum as this is where the information is


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

nutts said:


> I know you do.
> 
> We're all wanting the same thing
> 
> What I propose is that tomorrow evening we post up the current situation on costs and everyone can then take the debate about how we move forward (i.e. everyone pays more, some pay more, spectators pay a small sum to watch, we ask for a contribution for passengers and additional drivers, etc)


*Glad that such variations are being considerred ! :wink:

Should they become our only option .. I trust that you'll get the necessary rapid response from all !!*


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

I am booked onto the newbie session and wouldn't particularly welcome cutting the session short.

Another factor which may help is my friend who has a BMW Alpina B3 touring. He is very much interested in attending the trackday and was just going to be a passenger in my car. However, he would gladly pay to do the newbie session as well in his car.

BTW an Aplina B3 is about the same 0-60mph as a TT 225 so not at all intimidating like an RS4.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I think it woth while clarifying what I believe is the current objective for the newbie session i.e effectively closing the circuit to all drivers except those who have paid for the newbie session specifically.

It is near impossible to stay out for anywhere near 30 minutes - if you are pushing it the brakes will start to show signs of fading; if you are not it does become a little tedious! (particularly Combe).

Whilst I accept there is a difference between the price for a newbie session and a full day, I for one would not be content with just a single session let alone 3 for the same price of a full day.

I would urge as many people as possible to book the full day and then you can simply join the track when YOU think it is quiet enough and for as many times as you wish.

My usual day is to start as soon as the circuit is open (typically using the first sighting laps to warm up), get a 2 or 3 sessions in quick succession before taking a break of about an hour. Then a session before lunch (when the circuit will close for 45 minutes or an hour), a session after lunch, then a break and as many others I can get in before it gets dark.

Previously, the best sessions have been late afternoon when the track is typically very quiet.

*COME ON GUYS LETS GET BEHIND THIS DAY WITH AS MANY FULL DAYS BEING PURCHASED - YOU KNOW IT MAKES SENSE!*

Kev


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

m8ttx said:


> I am booked onto the newbie session and wouldn't particularly welcome cutting the session short.


I'm sorry if I didn't make make my suggestion clear ....
I wasn't suggesting giving the newbies less time on track,
I was suggesting that they have MORE overall time on track,
but that it should be divided into two shorter managable sessions.

Original plan; 30 minutes on track.
My suggestion (born out of about 45-50 track days experience)
is; 20 minutes + 20 minutes = 40 minutes on track :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> It is near impossible to stay out for anywhere near 30 minutes - if you are pushing it the brakes will start to show signs of fading; if you are not it does become a little tedious! (particularly Combe).
> 
> I would urge as many people as possible to book the full day and then you can simply join the track when YOU think it is quiet enough and for as many times as you wish.
> 
> Kev


Quite right on both points KevoTTy  With the small number of cars that will be there in total, nobody will feel that it will be crowded or intimidating. 20 cars at Combe is nothing.
I take my easily intimidated inexperienced son (who doesn't even have a car) on busy open pit lane days and he just dips in and out of the circuit when he feels like it, and if a group of hooligans in their Japanese Turbo Nutter Barges come out on track, he justs comes back in until they leave (some 20 minutes later  ).

But the message is LOUD AND CLEAR, the newbies and/or the organisers
want a separate exclusive time for the newbies and if that's what they want, that's fine.

But as for a newbie and/or his car coping with 30 minutes - just plain daft :? :roll: :? :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Seems reasonable to me, 2 x 20 min newbie sessions that is. If this has the effect of attracting more people to this sort of track day then that can only be good for future events.

Let's just try to ensure that this one actually goes ahead - after all I've already changed the wheels to the track set. :roll:

The sessions at CC at the ADI were fairly short (10 mins or so) but plenty long enough to get the brakes well hot. On longer sessions its probably a good idea to do only 5/6 laps at pace before putting in 1/2 slower laps to cool the brakes.


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

I am Booked in.

How about letting the Newbies have a full day, a 20min session every hr.
Split the track day into 3 x 20min sessions, I know the regulars like open the pit lane but we are trying to make a go of it.
Maybe have an open pit lane after lunch.
Please try to help the newbies, dont put the 5h1ts up them,
I have never done a Car Track Day, I have never been to Castle Combe before, but the fast guys dont worry me, I am happy to keep an eye on the mirror, signel and keep to the left!
Rembember newbies you have all passed your driving test and the acceleration peddle works Both way, you are in control.
Dont worry if it rains, the wet roads will make you very gentle.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

morph TTS said:


> the fast guys dont worry me,.


Looking at your sig. It's us that ought to be worried ......
you had better have your own session with John Hopkins :lol:  :wink:


----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

:lol: I might pop along to spectate as Coombe is just down the road from me.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Lee,

Apologies mate, i was planning to come to this event but had the TT serviced and got a split in a front tyre on the inside wall, front & rear ARB both cracked and need new bushes and the boost leak is still there... no way this lot is going to get resolved in time for me to get down to Coombe by 8am on Saturday cos I'm working late all week. If I can get a new tyre Sat am I may come to spectate later in the day, but not going to track it knowing there are issues. Was really looking forward to the first trackday of the year, but will be up for another as soon as...


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*... its a shame that the funding is so heavily reliant on full blown 'Member sessions'.

I understand that this is a 'Track Day' after all .. but I can only hope that as enthusiastic spectator .. I will be invited to 'top up' the necessary funds later today.

Surely ... one reason that this Forum is such a busy place is that we are all 'enthusiasts' ... we dont all need to aspire to F1 status.

Its 'D' day .... dont debate it ... just support !!!*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

chipps007 said:


> *I will be invited to 'top up' the necessary funds later today.*


Have you done the math on this?

We're about 15 full sessions short, so thats 15 x Â£95...

So how many spectators are you thinking there will be, and how much 'topping up' are they prepared to give?... Exactly.

Nick


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

HighTT said:


> morph TTS said:
> 
> 
> > the fast guys dont worry me,.
> ...


Now You could be just the guy to help this, as you have Castle Combe track knowledge.
Lead a group of newbies out in an early session driving the correct lines with a convey following and just to allow everybody to gain confidence on the track, this should get the followers time to gather information on there observations of the track and the cones for braking, apex's etc. and just to get it smooth nobody must use the brakes.
This may just get the sepectators to book up, its not a race, its not against the clock, its just the buzz of being on the track, forget all about track insurance it far safer than driving on the highway.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

So when exactly are we going to summarise the current position?

If we can establish how much more (as a percentage perhaps) we all need to pay to make this happen, any uncertainty may then evaporate!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> So when exactly are we going to summarise the current position?
> 
> If we can establish how much more (as a percentage perhaps) we all need to pay to make this happen, any uncertainty may then evaporate!


The suspense is killing me................................... :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

5 full sessions paid
1 full session (non-member) payment pending (cheque)
4 newbie sessions paid

Therefore, Â£475 + Â£120 + Â£120 = Â£715. We need Â£2k, so we're Â£1300 short. Surely that's too much for each person (even if they wanted to) to make up. :?

We have had this fairly active events thread + 1 thread on the TTOC board. We've emailed 1500 people on the Feb club update, an article in the club magazine and a couple of links on the TTOC website. For the past week, we've had a sticky thread on the MK1 & MK2 boards. Initially threads were added to these boards but dropped down through disinterest.

It's one thing actively marketing an event... it's another entirely if owners do not want to track their own cars.

The amount of advertising and marketing of this trackday far outweighs the amount of people we needed to attend.

As Rich suggests, we need to find out whether owners actually want a trackday or whether it's the cold whether that's putting them off or the price or the fact it's too far south or a combination of them all. Getting owners to complete a survey is another thing though. When they don;t complete it... do we try an survey why they didn't complete it :roll: :lol:


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*... even with spectators paying .. thats getting on for an addl Â£100 each then ! 

Bottom line .. when today will an announcement be placed on this string do we think ??*


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm in - but I can't make the shop payment system work 
(even with my new shop password!!) :roll:
Add one to the total .... and it's not the evening yet 

Edited to say that with a second password it's worked


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

morph TTS said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > morph TTS said:
> ...


I'm more than happy to sit in with some newbies and give them some guidance,
and/or take them round as passengers (no fatties please :lol: :lol: )
I did this at Donington (I don't know Combe as well as I know Donington)
at EvenTT07.

I don't think that the 'Ducks & Drakes' convoy is as useful because it only takes one person not to follow exactly and then another and so on, to make it not too informative for those towards the back.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Has there been any more takers or are we looking like a cancelled event! What a real shame if it has to be cancelled.

Come on guys....even if you're not wanting to take part at least say WHY NOT so more effort can be made to stop this happening again!!

I thought this event had been run before for the TTOC, was it as unpopular then? Maybe a trackday during the Spring months would be more appealing when the weather is likely to be a bit warmer and dryer, but I don't know if that is an option or not?

Looks like I've wasted my time researching the circuit on YouTube then


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> 5 full sessions paid
> 1 full session (non-member) payment pending (cheque)
> 4 newbie sessions paid
> 
> Therefore, Â£475 + Â£120 + Â£120 = Â£715. We need Â£2k, so we're Â£1300 short. Surely that's too much for each person (even if they wanted to) to make up. :?


Assuming that we have had a few more entrants since the above figures, I'm clutching at straws here - but is there a short notice cancellation fee to Combe Circuit if it doesn't go ahead, to put into the equation :?:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I am up for the noobie session!


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

piloTT said:


> I am up for the noobie session!


Have you paid on the TTOC website?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

HighTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > 5 full sessions paid
> ...


My thoughts too - how does a late cancellation square with the circuit? They must have all the track officials already booked for Saturday.

HighTT - As far as I can see you are the only addition to the tally after Mark's Â£1300 short post. There's one more possible for the newbie session on the last page of this thread http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=106063
but the figures still don't add up.

Some idle thoughts for 7 full sessions and 4 newbies:

Newbie session = Â£50
Passenger = Â£10, say each car has one passenger 
Spectators = Â£5 each (not much compared to fuel to get there) say we get 20?
Hence full session comes out at something like Â£225

Could be offset by more spectators, no cancellation fee to pay???

It's all come down to money as to whether this event goes ahead or not. Other thoughts??


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

With so little interest the track will certainly be quiet!

Just a suggestion, which maybe too late, but as Newbie I'd be prepared to pay for a half day session say at the agreed Â£30 + Â£30 upgrade.

If all the Newbies did the same we'd double the total from the Newbies. Afterall with one session completed we might not be classed as Newbies anymore?! :lol:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

I would be up for that.... half day session. Full day and very early is just too much for me....and my car!


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

piloTT said:


> I would be up for that.... half day session.


I may be interested in this! I currently have a newbie session booked (payed for back in mid January 8))


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

I could do a half day session at around Â£50-60


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Okay that's 4 of us out of the 5 Newbies that would be up for a half day session.

If that was made official.... a Newbie/half day session costing Â£60 I wonder if that would attract any others? Probably not seeing as there has always been the option for Newbies to upgrade from the beginning, but it's worth a try!

I'm starting to feel the disappointment of this event being cancelled now!! 
*
Come on guys support this club and get on track!!*


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I am definitely coming minimum half day. It depends how quickly I can make it down from Preston that day or hopefully the night before. But I will be there...  on the track.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

WAZ-TT said:


> I am definitely coming minimum half day. It depends how quickly I can make it down from Preston that day or hopefully the night before. But I will be there...  on the track.


Got your camera mounted Waz?

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dq_jVWhxT ... ed&search=

A 'crowded' TTOC Track Day :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I will be there but my TT wont , its having some work done and wont be ready  

I got a couple of sensible friends with sensible cars , no TT's , not ttoc members though ,
they would like to go on track , would this be a possiblilty ? It would help the financial side aswell ?

Mark


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

*... I was hoping that the Chairman (TTOC) would at least advise the time for the decision by now ...

(Good to see developing support .. but Â£1200 worth ? :? )

Does anyone know when its likely to be shown on this Forum String tonight ???? :roll: .... think that was his intention ? *


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

chipps007 said:


> *... I was hoping that the Chairman (TTOC) would at least advise the time for the decision by now ...
> 
> *


Don't forget that he's going to be there too and I'm sure wants it to go ahead as much as us ...... hopefully he's working on something .....

...... the lottery :lol:


----------



## col6821 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been toying with this since it was posted, always been tempted by the newbie session, but was probably realistically only going to come down and watch this one (I'm prepared to pay to watch).

However, a Â£50/Â£60 half day session on a relatively empty circuit, with a chance of some experienced instruction is starting to sound too good to miss....

Just need to convince the Missus, as it's her daily driver...

Perhaps if you all promise to play nicely... :roll:

Col


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

HighTT said:


> chipps007 said:
> 
> 
> > *... I was hoping that the Chairman (TTOC) would at least advise the time for the decision by now ...
> ...


Don't rush him!!! Looks like more players are joining in now - which is good.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

chipps007 said:


> *... I was hoping that the Chairman (TTOC) would at least advise the time for the decision by now ...
> 
> (Good to see developing support .. but Â£1200 worth ? :? )
> 
> Does anyone know when its likely to be shown on this Forum String tonight ???? :roll: .... think that was his intention ? *


Guys,

Apologies for not being on this thread this evening, but I'm still preparing for a big presentation tomorrow :?

We're now about Â£1200 short based on ACTUAL bookings in the TTOC shop. I'm out of circulation all day tomorrow. I'm leaving the house at 5.30am and won't be home till 10pm. I guess we could extend the time till 5am tomorrow, as Combe won't be open anyway :roll:


----------



## col6821 (Jan 3, 2008)

Newbie session booked (SWMBO's gone to bed) :lol:

Happy to upgrade on the day if the offer's there and the weather's good.

Anyone know what time the breifing session is for the newbie run?

Looking forward to meeting everyone 

Col (and Claire)!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> Guys,
> 
> Apologies for not being on this thread this evening, but I'm still preparing for a big presentation tomorrow :?
> 
> We're now about Â£1200 short based on ACTUAL bookings in the TTOC shop. I'm out of circulation all day tomorrow. I'm leaving the house at 5.30am and won't be home till 10pm. I guess we could extend the time till 5am tomorrow, as Combe won't be open anyway :roll:


OK ... so assuming all those who have expressed an interest actually make a booking in the shop overnight ... what happens at 5.00am
when all but nutts are asleep ? 

We will be Â£x short of the target and only nutts will know how much extra
approx. people will be ASKED to give to make this event happen.
But - by the time we log on in the morning and say yes/no/or split the difference :wink: , nutts will be out circulation and so won't know our answer until 10.00pm :?

Good night all


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't ask how or why, please just accept it.

The trackday is on, providing that

- each spectator pays a *voluntary *amount *up to* Â£10.
- each additional driver of the main car pays Â£30
- each passenger pays Â£20

The newbie briefing is late morning... at some point after 11am.

The newbie session will still be 30 mins before lunch. If a newbie wants to upgrade and take part n the open pit sessions for the afternoon, then the upgrade fee will be another Â£40. If people arrive in time for the late morning briefing, but want to do a full afternoon session, then the fee for the halfday will be Â£60.

Remember the newbie session is long enough to go out for 10 mins, come in, calm down and go out again. You do not have to go out for the full 30 mins in one go. 

We do need to get as much money in, so everyone please BOOK NOW! 

Oh and I forgot, if anyone that has already paid, wants to donate some more for their tracktime, please send your extra money to [email protected] with your name as the reference.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm already booked into the newbie session, and I dont want to put a downer on things but I'm already traveling from edinburgh, having a week away starting in bristol, and if there is going to be a lot of additional costs I'm not sure how I can justify them. 

Erm. Thats a bit of a pointless post really, sorry, I'm keeping an eye on whats happening, hopefully it'll still be on! I dont mind paying more if it comes down to it, but like I said, I just cant justify a lot more.

sorry


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Rosskie said:


> I'm already booked into the newbie session, and I dont want to put a downer on things but I'm already traveling from edinburgh, having a week away starting in bristol, and if there is going to be a lot of additional costs I'm not sure how I can justify them.
> 
> Erm. Thats a bit of a pointless post really, sorry, I'm keeping an eye on whats happening, hopefully it'll still be on! I dont mind paying more if it comes down to it, but like I said, I just cant justify a lot more.
> 
> sorry


Its a matter of doing what you can  The TT Owners Club is a bit like a family, sometimes we get on and sometimes we don't, but we do all love each other 

If you can't pay more, then you can't. You're travelling a good few hundred miles as it is and others are travelling from virtually just around the corner 

Come down, make some more friends and enjoy 8) 

As for everyone else, you've got no excuses :wink: :lol:


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

Yay! Now I can change my wheels over! :lol:

Whatever you've done, thanks!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

nutts said:


> Don't ask how or why, please just accept it.
> 
> The trackday is on, providing that
> 
> ...


Just for the records I've now upgraded my Newbie session to Newbie + Afternoon Session for the extra Â£40.

I may not use all the session time as I am worried about extra wear on my car and also worried about holding up the pros on the track, but seeing as I am travelling a round trip of 200 miles for this event 30 mins just didn't seem enough!!

Be gentle with me on track in the afternoon!!! :lol:


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Wahoo  

So what time is the morning briefing? Is it the same as ADI - with an 8am start?

thanks

--p


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Well done nutts ... thanks. [smiley=dude.gif]

I'm happy to pay the extra;
it's a quiet day, it's open pit lane most of the time, the weather's OK
and therefore even with an extra Â£30, it's still good value


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

nutts, your not just the nutts, you are the Mutts Nutts.

This is great news when I first started to read the threads I thought this is a family track day which is what I was looking for, as its the wifes car and my first track day, well on 4 wheels.

I never fancied Setterdens German track day to start of with all the Porkies up me rear end.
Morph


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

PissTT said:


> Wahoo
> 
> So what time is the morning briefing? Is it the same as ADI - with an 8am start?
> 
> ...


If the circuit opens at 9.00, could we have the briefing at 8.30am please? (it is the norm for the briefing to be held just before the track goes live)

As it's open pit lane, those that want to be out on track on the dot of 9am can arrive for coffee and prepare the car before the briefing,
and those lazy b*stards or who have further to travel, can choose to arrive for a quick sign on (so few people) just before the say 8.30 briefing and go out on track when we and our cars are ready.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have just persuaded another TT owner (mk2) who has never even considered taking his car on track to come for the newbie session and
I'm sure that during that time I can convince him to stay for the afternoon as well.

I will pay for his newbie sesion through the shop today but I'm not sure how much to tell him the total will be if he stays on  
Can he pay whatever balance it is, on the day :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> I have just persuaded another TT owner (mk2) who has never even considered taking his car on track to come for the newbie session and
> I'm sure that during that time I can convince him to stay for the afternoon as well.
> 
> I will pay for his newbie sesion through the shop today but I'm not sure how much to tell him the total will be if he stays on
> Can he pay whatever balance it is, on the day :?:


Are you going to persuade him to join the TTOC as well Ian? :wink:


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I will be upgrading to the half day as well, I'll probably let my passenger drive :?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

m8ttx said:


> I think I will be upgrading to the half day as well, I'll probably let my passenger drive :?


Same for me............


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > I have just persuaded another TT owner (mk2) who has never even considered taking his car on track to come for the newbie session and
> ...


I will try Paul, but as he is not really interested in cars or clubs
I don't hold out much hope .


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

PissTT said:


> Wahoo
> 
> So what time is the morning briefing? Is it the same as ADI - with an 8am start?
> 
> ...


Yes 8am for the full day


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Can he pay whatever balance it is, on the day :?:


Yes


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> PissTT said:
> 
> 
> > Wahoo
> ...


I have no idea, but it makes sense to me. I'll ask Lee to check


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Can you confirm the time for the newbie/ half day session?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

piloTT said:


> Can you confirm the time for the newbie/ half day session?


As we've not got a huge attendance, we're trying to be a little flexible, but it's likely to be about 11.30am, so the briefing will be at 11am for this and the afternoon sessions


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nutts, whatever and however you sorted things . . . thanks. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And if the morning brief is slightly delayed until 0830, that's fine with me.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Been away from my computer all day, but it looks like this event is on which is great news!!

Now that I've bravely or foolishly signed myself up for the Newbie/halfday sessions can someone tell me how much track time I have potentially signed up for? I was so keen to get this event up and running and happy gave more cash, but I've not really thought about how much track time I've thrown at my poor car!! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I will post all the final info on the first page shortly, but the briefing for those on the full day will be 8.30.

The briefing for the newbie session will be 11.30 with a 12pm start.

In terms of track time, the only timed session is the newbie session, the rest of the time the track will be open from 9am - 11.30 and 1pm - 5pm on an open pit basis.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

And any newbie that signs up to upgrade their 30mins slot to the afternoon and go out with the other TT's will get open pit tracktime from 12:30pm till the light goes...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

nutts said:


> And any newbie that signs up to upgrade their 30mins slot to the afternoon and go out with the other TT's will get open pit tracktime from 12:30pm till the light goes...


The track usually closes for lunch ...... 30 minutes in winter to allow for an earlier finish ( shortly after 4 pm I would guess ) and 1 hour break when the days are longer (AFAIK there's a 5pm curfew in summer however good the light).


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

HighTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > And any newbie that signs up to upgrade their 30mins slot to the afternoon and go out with the other TT's will get open pit tracktime from 12:30pm till the light goes...
> ...


True, I had forgotten that 

So, likely 1pm till 4pm for the newbie afternoon upgrade


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

The track closure time for Combe on Saturday will be 5pm!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> The track closure time for Combe on Saturday will be 5pm!


The Twilight Zone


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Really glad this is still on - sorry if I've missed it somewhere in another post, but when/how do you want spectators to pay?

Ta


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

So what are the final numbers of people actually taking part now? Obviously the afternoon sessions are going to be busier than the morning sessions, but any idea how many people could be on track together?

As a Newbie do I need to get a few extra mirrors :lol:

On a more serious note....how much wear will my tyres get if I do say 4 or 5 10-15 minute stints? Hopefully I won't need to start looking for a new set of fronts for my journey home?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> As a Newbie do I need to get a few extra mirrors :lol:
> 
> On a more serious note....how much wear will my tyres get if I do say 4 or 5 10-15 minute stints? Hopefully I won't need to start looking for a new set of fronts for my journey home?


Extra mirrors :idea: - If you have a passenger get one of those
suction on interior 'driving instructor' mirrors, it will allow you to concentrate on braking points, turning points, apexes and exits whilst your passenger keeps an eye out the rear  .

If you drive smoothly, tyre wear should not be bad, although Combe can be a bit harsh on the outside edge of the N/S front, especially if your tyre pressures are a bit too low.
Don't ask me about the correct pressures though .... it's a dark art :roll: .


----------



## Rosskie (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm leaving first thing tomorrow, so I'm looking forward to meeting/seeing you all on sat.

I'll be there for 11pm for the newbie breifing, and should be bringing some extra cash in form of spectators!

Also, I'm gunning for the dirtiest TT prize!!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

HighTT said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > As a Newbie do I need to get a few extra mirrors :lol:
> ...


Thanks for the tips...

I'm coming down on my own, but would be happy to take someone round the circuit if they don't mind checking my mirrors for me :wink:

Sounds like smooth and steady will give my car a better chance of getting home in the one piece.



Rosskie said:


> Also, I'm gunning for the dirtiest TT prize!!


I could be competing with you unless I get up extra early and give it a quick once over! I checked it last night after being stuck on the driveway all week.....it's filthy!!!

I suppose it's a trackday not a concours day


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Glad to see this is still on. If only I had the funds and a car that was 100% then I'd be out there on track too.

But I'll pop over as a spectator anyway and if anyone wants a pub meal in Bath (30min away from CC with a cruise through town) on the return home then you're more than welcome to join us (I say us - it's just 3 of us so far).

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 53#1155853


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

carly said:


> Really glad this is still on - sorry if I've missed it somewhere in another post, but when/how do you want spectators to pay?
> 
> Ta


Carly, we are not going to be able to ensure all spectators pay, it is really a voluntary donation to help out, so just find a committee member if you wish to make a contribution.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Could we start a 'who is going to be there' by Cut and Paste or Quote :?: 
I will start:-

High TT (full day)

Chris W. (Newbie + probable pm upgade)


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Multiprocess said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Really glad this is still on - sorry if I've missed it somewhere in another post, but when/how do you want spectators to pay?
> ...


OK, well I'm not sure what the committee members look like, but will try and grab one on the day!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

carly said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > carly said:
> ...


You are welcome to grab me :wink: (did I just write that!!)!!

Have a look at your TTOC Mag and we are in there somewhere!


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

High TT (full day)

Chris W. (Newbie + probable pm upgade)

kevtoTTy (full day)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I will be updating the first page of this thread with further details shortly.

I will update the full list of who has paid etc, times, procedure and what you need to bring with you.

Lee


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> I will update the full list of who has paid etc, times, procedure and what you need to bring with you.
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee .

You have pm.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

HighTT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > I will update the full list of who has paid etc, times, procedure and what you need to bring with you.
> ...


You also have PM!! :wink:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi,
Is it too late to sign up for the novice session for tomorrow - and the subsequent afternoon session? 
(sorry for the late notice, but had to arrange cover for my on-call!)

cheers

Scott


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

No problem at all, head on over to the shop and sign up and I'll add you to the list.

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/product_info. ... cts_id=192


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 16, 2007)

cool, in process of doing it - do I pay for the upgrade for the afternoon tomorrow? or through the checkout on the TTOC site?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

ScottyP said:


> cool, in process of doing it - do I pay for the upgrade for the afternoon tomorrow? or through the checkout on the TTOC site?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott


Scott

The upgrade is payable tomorrow at the track.

Cheers Lee


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks,
Done and paid for novice session - (reg no. is W564 TFJ if you need more than forum name as ID). Will bring cash for afternoon session with me tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool, see you tomorrow!!


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

And Merlin Motorsport (the CastleCombe shop) will be open too (I just called them to ask) for all your modification requirements (hoses, forge bits and bobs etc).


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Rhod_TT said:


> And Merlin Motorsport (the CastleCombe shop) will be open too (I just called them to ask) for all your modification requirements (hoses, forge bits and bobs etc).


Sounds good Rhod, do you know what their opening times are?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

carly said:


> OK, well I'm not sure what the committee members look like, but will try and grab one on the day!


Carly, this page might help you identify a few ;-) http://www.ttoc.co.uk/contactus.php


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > And Merlin Motorsport (the CastleCombe shop) will be open too (I just called them to ask) for all your modification requirements (hoses, forge bits and bobs etc).
> ...


9-5 IIRC


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

NormStrm said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > OK, well I'm not sure what the committee members look like, but will try and grab one on the day!
> ...


AAAAARRGGGHHHHHH!!!!!! 

:wink: :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Norm, why did you have to go and post that, what an ugly bunch of ********!! :wink:

My picture really needs changing!! I am not that ugly in real life! :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Rhod_TT said:
> 
> 
> > And Merlin Motorsport (the CastleCombe shop) will be open too (I just called them to ask) for all your modification requirements (hoses, forge bits and bobs etc).
> ...


Invite them down


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Lee - Should I get a complex (more than usual that is) - you appear to have missed me out! :?



Multiprocess said:


> As some of you may have seen in the latest issue of AbsoluTTe, we are going to hold a trackday at Castle Combe on 23rd February 2008.
> 
> It will be an open pit all day from 9 am till 5pm light dependant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

It wasn't intentional (honest) :wink:

Your slot is safe Kev!! 

See you tomorrow

Lee


----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

:?: Is it still free to come and view? If so i might come down on my bike. 8)


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if there will be any refreshments available to us throughout the day? I've got an early start and I'm not sure I can be bothered to make any sandwiches :?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

OK(ish) cafe at circuit, open for breakfast and lunch - so no worries!

What time are you heading doen the M4?

Kev


----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

*AL* said:


> :?: Is it still free to come and view? If so i might come down on my bike. 8)


Anyone?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> OK(ish) cafe at circuit, open for breakfast and lunch - so no worries!
> 
> What time are you heading doen the M4?
> 
> Kev


Was thinking of leaving mine about 8:30am if I wake up to be easily there by 10:30am

Are you going that way? If so Do you want to meet up and cruise down or do you need to be there earlier?

I was so occupied thinking whether this event would be on or not I never thought to get a cruise going? Any more M4 takers?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

nutts said:


> Don't ask how or why, please just accept it.
> 
> The trackday is on, providing that
> *
> ...


*AL* See this post from the TTOC Chairman.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > OK(ish) cafe at circuit, open for breakfast and lunch - so no worries!
> ...


Sorry mate, heading down a little earlier than that - aiming to be there for about 8:30, if not before


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

KevtoTTy said:


> ChrisB72 said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Ouch!!! :lol:


----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

VicTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask how or why, please just accept it.
> ...


Cheers buddy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I was there today but not in my TT   , still in bits but hopefully back soon 8)

the day was well organised and those on track looked like they were enjoying it 8)

Its not the same being at a track day without going on track  but at least i had time to take a few pics 

Mark


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

What a great day! This was my first trackday and I loved it. Thanks to everyone involved in organising it and everyone who turned up. If anyone took any pics of my car I'd really appreciate them, thanks!

One thing I would say is I'm glad I had a spare set of wheels and tyres as the old tyres I used are now trashed! :lol:

I'll definitely be changing those back over tomorrow!


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes I would like to second that m8ttx it sure was a great day.
Marks Pics show how (crowded) overcast it was and so, so greasy but we were all warned about the condition of the track surface at the briefing by Peter the Castle Combe Official. :lol: 
A special thanks from all, to Lee and helpers for the work they done organizing the event making it possible againts all the odds, and verbal flack. :!: 
Thanks again, Guys :-*  :-*


----------



## m8ttx (Oct 9, 2007)

Just found this thread in the Mk1 Forum for post combe chit-chat:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=109252

Obviously Mk2 owners welcome!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another ditto from me.  Thanks to Lee for organising and Mark (Nutts) for making this track day happen at the eleventh hour when it looked like it would fail through lack of support.

Many more people and TTs there than I expected - which was good. Nice to out some faces to names.

Although the early morning conditions looked intimidating at first it was errrrm 'interesting' to drive on the drizzle slicked, greasy track and then later compare cornering lines, power on points etc when the track dried.

But I think my brakes are a little frazzled. They developed a lot of judder during the day and became rather noisy. I can feel an upgrade coming on.

Again, thanks to all who attended. No hassle, no silly drivers, just a really enjoyable day out. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Had a great time. It was actually the first time I had gone out more than seven times. Very little wear on the car due to impeccable driving style  

It was quite exciting to say the least in the greasy conditions. I have not seen my ESP light flashing so much ever :lol:

Nor had I managed to with little effort to activate the ABS so many times.

Thanks to Lee and Mar for arranging this.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've now been up for 19 hours and have done about half of that driving to, around and back from Castle Combe, so why I'm stil up at 1am processing pictures I've no idea.

I only decided at the last minute to come down for the day and even then I wasn't sure if Iw as going out on the track, but I'm pleased I did on both accounts. I didn't arrive till gone 10am but was suprised even then at the turnout which only got better over the next couple of hours.

Not much else to say apart from thanks again to Mark and Lee for making this happen!

Here's the pics I got today: (the videos will be done when I'm not half asleep)...











































































































































































































































Nick


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

G12MO X said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > G12MO X said:
> ...


Me? :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> G12MO X said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


How many times and at what corner Mr Totts?
I was hoping to make a last minute appearance and to partner up with you on the track again, but I could not get out of other stuff :? Looks like Lee has worked his magic again and produced a great event. I feel really gutted that I was not there now that I see the posted photo's. I hope this spurs others on to take advantage of these events. I cant believe the number of attendees compared with the number of people on this forum and within the TTOC. To many polishers :wink:


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

To many polishers


> Outch


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

jog said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > G12MO X said:
> ...


Just a couple (well 3 actually :lol: ) - perfect manoeuvre: esp off, run ever so slightly wide out of the Old Paddock, back end steps out, I (over)react, spin once...............spin twice..............spin three times, end up facing the correct way (skill or fluke :? ), continue to Tower 

Hope you are well - bought the porker yet??

Kev


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > KevtoTTy said:
> ...


Conditions were tricky in the afternoon; although the track had dried out
in most places to enable fast lapping (unlike the morning) it was still 'green' in places - you only had to get it slightly wrong and the car would let go without too much warning  .

Interestingly during both the am. & pm. sighting laps, the safety car took the wrong line going into Old Paddock :roll:


----------



## col6821 (Jan 3, 2008)

I originally posted in the link on the MK1 forum, but that's gone a little stale, so again for the record...

Thanks to all the TTOC Rep's who made this happen at the weekend, we only went out on the Newbie session but thoroughly enjoyed ourselves during the day.

Thanks also to the Newbie drivers who were all courteous and considerate and made the session enjoyable, and also to those more experienced drivers who shared their morning experience with me before I ventured out.

SWMBO took some pics, they're here (if anyone requires hi res pics of themselves, just let me know): -

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/col6821/T ... 2WWIjilDWw

Cheers

Col


----------



## Morph TT QS (Jan 1, 2008)

SWMBO took some pics, they're here (if anyone requires hi res pics of themselves, just let me know): -

Yes Please Col, DSCF5018 & 23
the only two taken of me, thanks

I did leave my email add with the lad in the cafe with the laptop, but have not heard from them.

Many thanks morph


----------

